# The advantages of indwelling sin (J. Newton)



## reaganmarsh (Nov 9, 2015)

I had never considered my indwelling sin to be of any advantage to me. John Newton has made me reconsider that position. He says that it should cause me to be humbled, to see more of the mercy and patience of Christ toward me, and to prompt more love to him. This letter (apparently an excerpt? I don't have Newton's _Works_) was excellent and very helpful to me this afternoon. Enjoy. 

http://www.gospelweb.net/JohnNewton/advantagesfromremainingsin_Prnt.htm


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 9, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> I had never considered my indwelling sin to be of any advantage to me. John Newton has made me reconsider that position. He says that it should cause me to be humbled, to see more of the mercy and patience of Christ toward me, and to prompt more love to him. This letter (apparently an excerpt? I don't have Newton's _Works_) was excellent and very helpful to me this afternoon. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.gospelweb.net/JohnNewton/advantagesfromremainingsin_Prnt.htm



It's the full text of Letter 23 in the Banner of Truth's "Letters of John Newton" which is taken from his "Cardiphonia" of 1781.


----------



## MW (Nov 9, 2015)

It is a delicate subject to handle, a little like the poisons being used to create a good medicine. An all-wise providence administers the doses. There can be very harmful consequences to self-medicating.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 10, 2015)

mw said:


> it is a delicate subject to handle, a little like the poisons being used to create a good medicine. An all-wise providence administers the doses. There can be very harmful consequences to self-medicating.



Amen!!!


----------



## OneOfHisElect (Nov 11, 2015)

Not only does it benefit our humility and love towards God but in reverse we can see how our sin shows His love and forgiveness towards us. Jesus came not to call the righteous but sinners to repentance and while we should always hate our sin and strive to rid it from our lives it is a good reminder to us in this fallen world of many glorious truths concerning God and His will for His children.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 11, 2015)

"Advantages" is a slippery word to use when talking about our sin. But the truth that the Spirit works sanctification at his wise pace, and that God works all things (including our remaining sin) for our good, is an essential gospel comfort that Newton is very good at bringing out. It's one of the things I most appreciate about him.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 11, 2015)

Jack K said:


> "Advantages" is a slippery word to use when talking about our sin. But the truth that the Spirit works sanctification at his wise pace, and that God works all things (including our remaining sin) for our good, is an essential gospel comfort that Newton is very good at bringing out. It's one of the things I most appreciate about him.



Jack, 

I thoroughly concur with your observation that 'advantages' is a slippery word; and as Rev. Winzer points out very well above, "there can be very harmful consequences" here. I don't want to embrace or promote unsoundness in doctrine. So I really appreciate both of you making those points.

That being said, I don't think that Newton is too far off track here. I read him assuming that genuine work toward mortification and vivification is happening; and he is asking, what do we do with the fact that indwelling sin remains? How is God glorified in that sad reality? And then he gives his reflections, that it humbles us further, shows us God's patience, and magnifies God's love. 

Newton is one author whom I've not read very much at all, so I'll welcome any correction you brothers might offer in my reading of him. I saw this piece as reflecting on the wisdom of God in how he works sanctification in us, and seeking to give him glory in his dealings with men. I need to be cast down and humbled, because I am a sinner and yet somehow proud...I need to reflect on the longsuffering mercy of God, who receives me and forgives me time and again...I need to think more highly of the great love of God toward me, because my sin often represents hidden unbelief and forgetfulness of gospel benefits. 

As I said, I'll welcome correction if I'm wrong; and I recognize that Newton's words could quickly be misconstrued as advising us to sin, because we're going to struggle anyway, so go ahead and let grace abound (ie, prideful, cold presumption).

Thanks for the interaction on this piece. 

Grace to you.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 11, 2015)

timmopussycat said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > I had never considered my indwelling sin to be of any advantage to me. John Newton has made me reconsider that position. He says that it should cause me to be humbled, to see more of the mercy and patience of Christ toward me, and to prompt more love to him. This letter (apparently an excerpt? I don't have Newton's _Works_) was excellent and very helpful to me this afternoon. Enjoy.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Jack K (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh, I like Newton. I think he's very much on the right track, and highly helpful. The fact that the wordage requires care does not necessarily mean it is wrong or ill-advised.


----------



## MW (Nov 11, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> That being said, I don't think that Newton is too far off track here.



Just to clarify, I don't think he is off track at all. The problem is that people have a tendency to superficially lay hold of the idea that there are "advantages" to remaining sin in their lives, and it can lead to a moral complacency with it. They come to dwell at ease with particular sins, and then they tell themselves it is all for good in the end. This is what I meant by self-medicating. It is a practical acceptance of the morally abhorrent principle that men can do evil that good may come. The pastorally sensitive Newton was far from entertaining superficial ideas like this, and his counsel is full of exhortations to remain vigilant and active in the conflict with sin.


----------

